
Google Fast Flip's code browser does not have Flash - ashishbharthi
http://fastflip.googlelabs.com/view?q=view%3Apopular&a=bmorAOnndYvZhM&source=news&type=embed
======
edster
Wait, link didn't seem to go to article referenced, but was interesting
anyway. I would undo my upvote if I could.

